# VETASSESS question: Life Scientist (nec) job description



## Jan1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi all,

this is my first post on this board, I tried to find an answer to my question in older threads, but there doesn't seem to be one.

My wife and I have been living in Melbourne for over two years now, she's on a 457, I'm on a TSS, both of us as Life Scientist (nec).

We now want to apply for a 189 and need to have our skills assessed by VETASSESS. We both are neuroscientists, so I guess Life Scientist (nec), ANZSCO code 234599, would be most fitting, since neuroscientist is one of the specialisations.

I've read in other threads that to get a positive skill assessment, at least 50% of the tasks in the description have to be met. However, the tasks for both Life Scientist (general), ANZSCO code 234511, and Life Scientist (nec) are identical and as follows:


> *Tasks*
> 
> 
> Designing and conducting experiments, making observations and measurements, researching information, analysing data, preparing or supervising the preparation of laboratory reports and scientific papers, presenting findings at scientific meetings and conferences, and supervising the work of staff
> ...


Now, how the hell am I supposed to fulfill half of these as a neuroscientist?! My field of study is the human brain, no micro-organisms, no marine animals, and surely not plants! And why are there two different ANZSCO codes when the tasks are the same? 

If any life scientist who had their skills assessed succesfully could help me here, that'd be awesome.

Thanks and cheers,

Jan


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Jan1983 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this is my first post on this board, I tried to find an answer to my question in older threads, but there doesn't seem to be one.
> 
> ...


Some Life Science occupations are common enough to warrant their own description, others are lumped together as NEC - "not elsewhere classified". It happens in most ANZSCO codes, they're not picking on Life Scientists! You'll fall under 234599 as per the link below (note that there is another ANZSCO page where listed details for 234599 are incomplete and don't include Neueroscientists - this page does).

Clearly only the first 3 tasks here are applicable to your specialisation:
https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs...02C0CDFB20E514E6CA257B9D0009CEC2?opendocument

Why don't you call Vetassess and ask them what they might need for 234599 LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC - that would be 9655 4801 if you're in Melbourne.


----------



## Jan1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi Kaju,

thanks for your quick reply! To be honest, I haven't considered calling them because I assumed there's no way they would actually give out helpful information without paying a few hundred dollars 

And while I understand the reasoning behind having the nec category and the specialisations, I can't really understand why they still have the same taks descriptions... but anyway, thanks for the help!

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Jan1983 said:


> Hi Kaju,
> 
> thanks for your quick reply! To be honest, I haven't considered calling them because I assumed there's no way they would actually give out helpful information without paying a few hundred dollars
> 
> ...


Vetassess will tell you to simply address the categories that you can address - I know that because I just called them! 

They apparently do have a consultancy service (half-hour) for $220 during which they can provide further information for those that may not be confident in how to address the criteria. 

You can always call them yourself and check, there was no waiting when I called although they did have to put me through to the right ANZSCO person, which they did right away.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jan1983 said:


> Hi Kaju,
> 
> thanks for your quick reply! To be honest, I haven't considered calling them because I assumed there's no way they would actually give out helpful information without paying a few hundred dollars
> 
> ...


You need not spend a fortune in calling Australia from your home country
You can use Nymgo or similar calling apps and call at a fraction of the cost

Cheers


----------



## Jan1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> You need not spend a fortune in calling Australia from your home country
> You can use Nymgo or similar calling apps and call at a fraction of the cost
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the heads up, but like I said in the OP we've been living in Australia for the past two years. I was rather making a joke about how everything in regards to immigration is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi Jan1983,

Don't be too stressed about this! If you work more as a scientist other than a technician, you won't have too much trouble in getting positive assessment in this category. 

From my experience, you just address your duty in a few dot points and you are good to go. For example, the projects you are working on, laboratory assays you are performing, manuscript you are writing, etc.

Let me know if you have any questions and keep us updated.

cheers,


----------



## Jan1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Jan1983,
> 
> Don't be too stressed about this! If you work more as a scientist other than a technician, you won't have too much trouble in getting positive assessment in this category.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jenny. I was planning to submit the SoS with the following descriptions:


Design and conductance of experiments pertaining to the fields of epilepsy and addiction research (neuroscience)


Study of neurological processes and electrical activity in brain tissue of rodents


Study of protein function in isolated animal cells


Investigation of the behaviour of laboratory rodents


Analysis, organisation, presentation, and publication of data gained from studies described above


Supervision of PhD, Master’s and Honours students, and research assistants

Think that'll work? I see from your signature you went though the very same thing - did you do a document check before you submitted? 

Cheers,

Jan


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Jan1983 said:


> Thanks Jenny. I was planning to submit the SoS with the following descriptions:
> 
> 
> Design and conductance of experiments pertaining to the fields of epilepsy and addiction research (neuroscience)
> ...


Hi Jan1983,

Your JD looks good. Maybe just more details in the behavioural analysis of rodents?

I didn't go through the document check thingy but my MARA agent helped me with the skill assessment process. 

Also be aware that they would deduct your experience by 1 year at least.

cheers,


----------



## Jan1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Jan1983,
> 
> Also be aware that they would deduct your experience by 1 year at least.
> 
> cheers,


Wait, what do you mean by that? I have 1 year and 7 months work experience as a postdoc here in Australia - why would they deduct anything from that?!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Jan1983 said:


> Wait, what do you mean by that? I have 1 year and 7 months work experience as a postdoc here in Australia - why would they deduct anything from that?!


Hi Jan1983,

According to Vetassess, a relevant qualification + 1 year post qualification work experience = positive assessment as a life scientist. Any EXTRA work experience will be regarded as work experience for point calculation.

Hope this makes sense.

Cheers,


----------



## Jan1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Hi Jan1983,
> 
> According to Vetassess, a relevant qualification + 1 year post qualification work experience = positive assessment as a life scientist. Any EXTRA work experience will be regarded as work experience for point calculation.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps, that's so much clearer than the convoluted description on the VETASSESS site.. If I could ask you one more thing: In December I'll be in my job for two years. If I put in my EOI for a 189 now, does it automatically "update" the work experience (based off the "Date deemed skilled") and I would automatically get the points come December, or do I have to get a new skill assessment?

Again, thanks a lot!

-Jan


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Jan1983 said:


> Thanks heaps, that's so much clearer than the convoluted description on the VETASSESS site.. If I could ask you one more thing: In December I'll be in my job for two years. If I put in my EOI for a 189 now, does it automatically "update" the work experience (based off the "Date deemed skilled") and I would automatically get the points come December, or do I have to get a new skill assessment?
> 
> Again, thanks a lot!
> 
> -Jan


Yes, your points will be automatically calculated/updated in EOI and DOE would also change.


----------

